# Huskies- who else out there owns this gorgeous breed.



## melissagalea2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, as a mum of a gorgeous 15 month old siberian husky. i would love to see some pics of other people who also own them as well. or any stories of there huskies. they are hands down the most frustrating, annoying, loving, naughtiest but somehow best dog to own. mine has become my second child. i love her to bits. cheers
mel
First photo is when she was born, second and third photos are when she was 4 weeks old. 




some more photos of her growing up. 









This is Tala's mum and dad








in the campervan


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 15, 2011)

This is storm the malamute x Husky. She was adopted about a month and a half ago as a companion for out male Malamute. she is approx 2yo. She is very chatty and loves nothing more than your undivided attention.







Your husky has gorgeous eyes! and I love the rusty colored fur


----------



## Morelia4life (Nov 15, 2011)

This is Rowen. We got him off of Craigslist about 6 months ago because the guy didn't have time for him anymore. He is around 4 years old and such a pain but he is worth it. He is a really sweet dog and loves attention.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Nov 15, 2011)

hey i have a 9yr old b/w husky wit ice blue eyes(freaky) and she is a bitch!!over her life she has escaped aleast adozen times,very very sneaky but love her 2 bits.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Nov 15, 2011)

my girlfriend had to put her husky down over 2 weeks ago due to his hips was a horrific day that day still cant get that pic of him taking his final nap out of my head


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 15, 2011)

She is gorgeous Melissa! I love photo 9........'what, i never liked this pillow anyway' :lol: Oh & photo 7, nawwwww, the poor little thing, how did she break her shoulder?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Mel! Long time no hear!!!

Absolutely gorgeous photos! Very nice indeed!

And the dogs aren't too bad either


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the one blue one brown eye thats heaps good. 

whats the temprement like? Are they well behaved? definetly gorgeous dogs.


----------



## kr0nick (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't own a husky as such I have a pomeranian though but I'll post picks later


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 15, 2011)

venomdude said:


> my girlfriend had to put her husky down over 2 weeks ago due to his hips was a horrific day that day still cant get that pic of him taking his final nap out of my head



sorry to hear mate


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks guys some gorgeous dogs, and sad stories. i never tire of looking at photos of huskies and malamutes. i will hav to take some new photos of my furry baby.


----------



## bcross (Nov 15, 2011)

I have one 9 year boy who is fantastic full of personality and is just the greatest although since we had to put his wife to sleep she was 17 and she was awesome as well
He has been greiving alot and craving alot of attention but he is getting better
I could never see myself owning another type of dog they are just fantastic
And literally human with their vocalism 
He actually talks back
Which I have seen other huskies do 
I love them top dogs if you don't mind the hair


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 15, 2011)

HI PAUL , i missed you. yeah, thought i would come back to APS. 

Digitilliss- did i spell that right.?? lol your girl is gorgeous. would love to see pics of the boy. 

morelia4life- hehe gorgeous. they are buggers hey. but worth every ounce of trouble.

black_headed_mum - my girl is so bloody naughty, but in my eyes she can never do any wrong. lol

venomdude- i feel for your girlfgriend, i have a daughter, and we cant hav any more kids, so my husky was brought as my second child, so i would be absolutely devistated to have to get her put down. 

Bel711- she broke her shoulder when she was 3 months old. was horrible, silly thing was running 100 miles an hour thru the house, and clipped her shoulder on the theatre room wall. she clipped a piece of bone straight off....so emergency trip and lots of visits later she is all good. she has a limp occasionaly if i have excersised her alot. but otherwise happy as a nutter.

justdragons- i call my dog the worlds best dog. but secretly, they are the hardest bloody dog to own. they are so dominent and everything has to be there way. they dont listen, they are ignorant. but my dog is so damn loyal to me. when i get home and open that door she is only interested in me and talking to me when she is excited. they are alot of hard work. but if u are prepared to put up with all there bad parts. the good parts make up for it in the end. 

kr0nick - my daughter has a little pomxmaltese . cute little things. we call it my huskys expensive chew toy. haha. nah, they are best friends. my husky loves him to bits. 

thanks for the comments and pics guys.

Some more recent pics. the last one i took this morning.

bcross - since my husky is still young, wat are they like at 9 years of age. has he settled at all?
i dont ever want my girl to settle. if she has to have her needles at vets or desexed she is so damn quiet for a couple of days, and i bloody hate it. i miss the loud annoying furry lump she is. 
and u are right. they do talk. everyday i come home she is so loud and i encourage her (which gets hubby annoyed lol) but i love it. 
i went away last week and she had to stay at a doggy hotel. u should hav heard the noise she was making as soon as she heard my voice. it made me feel loved. hehe


----------



## bcross (Nov 16, 2011)

They become more mature and very regal and proud but still young at heart even my 17year old girl would still get excited and try and jump around to express how happy she was to see us
RIP my beautiful Chilali (Chilli)
They do learn to behave I was given a wolf pack doco by the breeder and was told to watch it 
It helped 
For discipline you just have to be firm but fair just like you are with your kids 
Awesome dogs but though they always make us laugh 
So many stories one day I returfed the back yard went for a swim only to get out and find 100m2 squared torn to shreds 
Oh well so much for the sir Walter 
If you have huskies stick to kikuyu 
Recovers so much quicker when they decide to landscape


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 16, 2011)

melissagalea2 said:


> Digitilliss- did i spell that right.?? lol your girl is gorgeous. would love to see pics of the boy.



LOL! its Digitaliss, but that's Ok. Here is a picture of my male, but please keep in mind he it a Malamute, NOT a Husky.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 16, 2011)

stunning male malamute. they are gorgeous
Bcross- we had a beautiful pergola, lots of plants in pots that i had been growing for years. in one day my dog ripped all the plants out of the pots, ate the power cables to the water pump and the outside light, chewed up the pool motor and lead and ripped down all the bush fencing. i still found myself smiling.....in shock i think.....hubby was very angry. but u know wat, at the end of the day thats the price u pay for owning one of these dogs. and i wouldnt trade her in for a million bucks (hubby would lol)


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 16, 2011)

melissagalea2 said:


> stunning male malamute. they are gorgeous


 Thank you! My main problem with these two is they dig, especially if its hot. They build nests the cool ground ( which they have to dig the top top soil, grass, plants, mulch etc away to get too). She also has a few behavioral "problems" which we have not yet rectified as we have only had her for just over a month, and Huskies are so stubborn. But we are slowly teaching her, her manners. My most intresting experience with the both of them together would have to be one night when my finance and I were out running with them. I had jogged ahead with her and she suddenly yanked at her lead to try and get to another dog on the other side of a fence. This sent me somersaulting up the bitumen of the road and resulted with me laying in the middle of the street aching, in shock and bleeding. As a result, my male, who loves me more than anything in the world, panicked and nearly pulled my fiance clean off his feet in such a rush to get to me and make sure I was still ok. The poor thing was more concerned about me that my fiance. If that doesn't show that a dog loves his owner, then what does?


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 16, 2011)

we own a few here are ours Halli or mumma bear, Compton the talkative ratbag and Brooklyn the Boof head... The photo of Compton is a bit old now he was going through the stage where his nose and ears are bigger than the rest of him he's caught up to them now though.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Digitaliss, they r funny buggers. my girl will pull and pull and pull if there is a dog up ahead. its almost impossible to control i just pray they turn down a different street to us, either that or i will one day hav my shoulder ripped from its socket. 
my girl dont dig, but i have a small pool for her, u know those half shells. i fill it about a foot full of water. when ever she is hot she goes and lays in it. sometimes she will fall asleep in there. every night she sleeps in the shower, cause its wet from us showering and the tiles keep her cool. plus we leave the air con on for her. i feel if the breed of dog is going to live in our hot climate then we need to do wat we can to keep them cool. 

Mace699, stunning doggies. i never get sick of looking at pics of them. there are a few people with huskies and mals around my area. and they are always nutcases.


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah they are stunning dogs hey. Interesting fact Mel i read a study once that huskies/ mals are an extreme climate dog and that their coat allows them to thrive in hot conditions as well as cold something to do with it acting like insulation.. cant remember what the study was called but i'll see if i can find it they took 9-10 huskies to a desert somewhere and bred them was some pretty cool research but what they got out of it was that dogs raised in harsh conditions where generally healthier than those kept in temperatures between 1-30degrees .. but that there was no coat, size or health differences between the ones bred in the dessert or the snow... was a really good read will see if i can find it for you has lots of cool pics... them playing in sand dunes and sledding and stuff haha.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 18, 2011)

funny u say that, cause i was watching frozen planet or watever its called thats on tv lately, and they say that in summer in siberia the weather gets up to 40degrees. so huskys and mals normaly can cope in that weather. made me feel a littel better knowing that. although i still go out of my way to help keep her cool in summer. hehe


----------



## patonthego (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice head on the Mal. I used to breed them and had a lot of success with my progeny in the show ring. I could never own a different dog anymore but I have cats and reptiles now. The mals needed exercise which I wasn't able to do. Not meant to be a backyard animal at all. Yes they can drive you up the wall and escape artists none better!!!


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, update on the thread Halli our gorgeous girl gave birth to 7 bundles of joy last night 5 girls 2 boys. she's such a focused mum and had complete control over the birth the whole time.

Taken me since yesterday to add the pick who knows why it wasn't letting me


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 21, 2011)

oh WOW mace699. how gorgeous. u are so lucky. keep me updated with piccies of the bubs. i love watching them grow up. very lucky indeed.


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 21, 2011)

will do they are growing so quick already put on about 200 grams since sat/night sun/morning when they where born all nearly over half a kilo now. she's such a good mum so proud of her.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 21, 2011)

do u hav the dad


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 21, 2011)

yep he's the one from the third pic from post #18 funny thing is most of these pups from this litter look more like halli's father than her or the dad.


----------



## Wookie (Nov 22, 2011)

Digitaliss said:


> This is storm the malamute x Husky. She was adopted about a month and a half ago as a companion for out male Malamute. she is approx 2yo. She is very chatty and loves nothing more than your undivided attention.
> 
> 
> Your husky has gorgeous eyes! and I love the rusty colored fur



How do they go in goldy? Always wanted one but imagined it'd be torture keeping them up here. Do they tolerate summer well?


----------



## bcross (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes what can you do when they get that I have found even after a good walk if they are in the mood they will landscape in their own little way


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 22, 2011)

hehehe ok guys i think i got it worked out


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wookie said:


> How do they go in goldy? Always wanted one but imagined it'd be torture keeping them up here. Do they tolerate summer well?




Hey mate,

the beauty of their coat is its like insulation so it doesnt just keep them warm but also keeps them cool so they do fine as long as they can get out of direct sunlight if they want to as spending a whole day in 30 degree weather with no where to get away from the sun is great for beardies but not so good for dogs.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 22, 2011)

my girl copes ok. she sleeps in the shower and has her own little pool. as soon as we go for a walk the first thing she does is go out the back and lay in her pool for about 5 mins, then sleeps all night. ahhhh so quiet then. hehe


----------



## Wookie (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Great dogs.


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 23, 2011)

Wookie said:


> How do they go in goldy? Always wanted one but imagined it'd be torture keeping them up here. Do they tolerate summer well?



Well she has been shaved ATM due to a paralysis tick. 
They both usually are fine in summer. We give them ice in thier drinks etc. and they love to sit in front of a fan. We have in the past given them wading pools and so forth, but neither of them would use it. My Mally loves so sit in his damp sand pit in the shade in the heat of the day. Usually they sleep all day then play after it has cooled down in the evening.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 23, 2011)

i read somewere that ice in dogs water bowls isnt good for there stomach. becuase the stomach is hot and then putting something so freezing cold in there. wether or not its tru, i remember reading it online somerwere??


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 23, 2011)

melissagalea2 said:


> i read somewere that ice in dogs water bowls isnt good for there stomach. becuase the stomach is hot and then putting something so freezing cold in there. wether or not its tru, i remember reading it online somerwere??




I have never heard that before... hrm.. What stops them eating snow in their native habitat? If you recall where you heard it, please let me know I would be very interested. I have given my dogs ice for years and never had a problem..



Just did a quick search, W the article you were referring to about a show dog that drank ice water an then rushed to the vet as it caused his muscles to spasm causing bloat? 
I do not believe that Ice will cause this.


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 23, 2011)

bloat is not generally as big of an issue with huskies as it is with other dogs, one thing you can do is actually freeze water in a coke bottle or something with a peice of meat or treats in the water cut the bottle away then they have a cool rewarding teeth cleaning treat they love it. it will keep them busy for a few hours too.


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine just love to suck standard ice cubes, I dont think they would know what to do with themselves if i put something inside LOL!
Thanks for the idea


----------



## Choco (Nov 24, 2011)

Wookie said:


> How do they go in goldy? Always wanted one but imagined it'd be torture keeping them up here. Do they tolerate summer well?





Mace699 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> the beauty of their coat is its like insulation so it doesnt just keep them warm but also keeps them cool so they do fine as long as they can get out of direct sunlight if they want to as spending a whole day in 30 degree weather with no where to get away from the sun is great for beardies but not so good for dogs.



Agreed...and the trick is not to shave them. According to a well known breeder who my brother purchased their huskie from...Their fur/hair is hollow and they can manouvre their fur in certain ways/directions and use it to either retain warmth or as part of a cooling mechanism. Once they've been shaved their coat thickens and it loses efficiency bacause they can't cool themselves in the same way.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Tristan (Nov 24, 2011)

melissagalea2 said:


> i read somewere that ice in dogs water bowls isnt good for there stomach. becuase the stomach is hot and then putting something so freezing cold in there. wether or not its tru, i remember reading it online somerwere??



unlikely the theory is solid, as in take a hot glass throw a splash of cold on it and "smash", but the temperatures have to be extreme, by the time ice cold water actually gets to the stomach its already a few degrees warmer from the ambient air, the temp of the mouth, throat, and other contents of the stomach. besides have you ever seen at the zoo on summer they give the big cats huge blocks of ice to lick my guess is the keeps are a zoo would have some kind of indication if its unhealthy or not 

whats it like training Huskies? everything i have read is they are very intelligent, dominant, short attention span, so all tho they are smart enough to learn obedience, getting them to actually do it is another thing, i have also read they can be quite destructive if board/alone.

you guys and gals got any insider knowledge?


----------



## Mace699 (Nov 24, 2011)

going from personal experience i've found girls are quicker to learn but a lot more stubborn and picky when it comes to actually listening they do however mature much quicker. boys on the other hand are more obedient but take a bit more time for it to sink in... this is personal experience only though. as you said though tristan they are very smart so keeping training stimulating is a must my girl will only ever sit or stay if she knows she's getting a treat or if she knows she's in trouble but no treat she will stand there in defiance and stare at you with the eyes of a child. great dogs and if your persistant they train well. i have seen agility and obedience competition huskies who do great but keep in mind they are very independant.


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 26, 2011)

well lucky we cant trust everything we read on the internet. haha. i giv my girl frozen bottles of water to play with during the hot day. and she luvs sucking icecubes too. thats why i thought wat i read was a load of crap. 

i hav found my dog a pain in the butt to train. we almost got kicked out of dog training cause she was such a nutter. she never listens and does as she pleases but i wouldnt change her for the world. dispite people thinking there idiots cause they dont listen and do as there dog, they are infact the opposite. they are very intellegent dogs. just bloody ignorant. lol


----------



## black_headed_mon (Nov 26, 2011)

melissagalea2 said:


> i hav found my dog a pain in the butt to train. we almost got kicked out of dog training cause she was such a nutter. she never listens and does as she pleases but i wouldnt change her for the world. dispite people thinking there idiots cause they dont listen and do as there dog, they are infact the opposite. they are very intellegent dogs. just bloody ignorant. lol



sounds oh so familar,they knowwhats best!!! lol


----------



## ozstorm (Nov 27, 2011)

A couple of my boy Shadow, who we rescued from a Lismore dog shelter in April 2010. He is about 3 1/2 yrs old now and is one of the laziest dogs I have seen :lol:


----------



## melissagalea2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shadow is absolutely stunning. i will take some new pics of Tala over xmas and post them on here. i love the typical husky pose, upside down, in a uncomfortable looking U shape with there legs spread, haha.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

Huskies were bred for Siberias climate, not Australias.Their coats may insulate them from some heat but only to a certain degree. This is a rumour some breeders like to circulate to prevent their customers from clipping off their dogs and making them appear less like the breeds standard. 

If done right clipping them off is the kindest thing for a thick/long coated breed. Alternatively you can have their undercoat removed professionally atleast every two to three months and that also helps to keep them cooler (aids with less hair all over your furniture too), works well for Huskies - Samoyeds not so much as their coats are not only thick but long, they really benefit from being clipped. Unfortunately though 99% of groomers don't know how to groom undercoat out or clip dogs with these sorts of coats correctly.

Best thing you can do for a spitz or the like that doesn't get clipped off during the summer is sit it inside next to the air conditioner.


----------

